

The YouTube Time Machine - kfarzaneh
http://yttm.tv/v/1934

======
zaidf
If ajax was ever under-utilized, it would be on a site like this. Great idea.
Annoying refreshes.

~~~
targz
Much agree. I see how you want to have a unique url for each year. I think
that's a cool idea too, though each time you slide I think it's fine if the
url doesn't update. Maybe unique year urls are only for inbound links.

~~~
niels
You can use unique urls with ajax. Just use location.hash (url/#something).

------
andre3k1
Awesome, but the "Watch Next Video" button doesn't seem to be working for me
(starting in 1860).

All in all, the video does make me realize just how far we've come in 100
years. I'm so happy to be during the turn of this century versus the turn of
the last century.

~~~
natrius
I'm sure they said they same thing at the turn of last century. And the
century before.

~~~
kiba
But this could be the century where people will be comtemplating more than 100
years lifespan!

Imagine all the old people becoming youthful overnight, changing plans for
hundred of million of people. No longer will they remain feeble adults living
in their twilight years, they will be badass on the market using their
superior experience to out-compete us youngsters.

~~~
glhaynes
If we ever "fix" aging, imagine how paranoid people will be of traumatic
injury.

~~~
Empact
Perhaps, and I've certainly thought this. But as the devil's advocate: would
the net present value of 60 years of life is much different from 600 years of
life, after discounting?

If we use the prevent value of recurring payments equation
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Present_value#Annuities.2C_perp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Present_value#Annuities.2C_perpetuities_and_other_common_forms))
to consider the present value of 60 years, with a modest discounting rate of
6%, we get:

> = 16.161427705238

The same number for 600 years is:

> = 16.6666666666667

For context, the incremental difference between 50 and 60 years is about the
same as for the additional 500+.

That far out the incremental present value of a year of life drops to
basically zero. Which is to say, for many people (the vast majority, I might
guess), the value of these far-off experiences may end up being academic, and
thus not factor into their decisions particularly strongly.

Certainly some people would be affected - those with low subjective
discounting rates, which is to say, future-oriented people. And certainly on
the margin it would make people more cautious, but if the premise holds, the
effect might not be as far-reaching as you suspect.

------
pontifier
So looking at this, and extrapolating I see some people in the future picking
a time period and living there in all but fact. I envision the matrix, but set
in whatever time period people choose. I can see people choosing to live in
say the roaring 20's or the 1970's...

In fact, now that I think about it places like that do exist... While on
vacation I think I visited a place where people lived and worked as if they
were in colonial times.

~~~
daychilde
I think "vacation" is a critical consideration.

I'd _love_ to spend a few days living 'in' a particular time period. And then
get back to reality.

------
mkramlich
great idea!

could be useful resource for folks studying history of a certain year or
period

